# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  sustanon pakistan...

## SE2006

Please help me with this sustanon pakistan...fake or real?

----------


## Dizz28

Those look good. Look legit to me

Enjoy them

----------


## Random

Look good to me also

CD

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me too

----------


## Mazzive_T

yeh there legit.

----------

